
#WorkCanWait - TheBiv
https://37signals.com/remote/workcanwait
======
Kiter1
We need to individually stand-up and set boundaries with our employers (even
if we are running the company) so that we can enjoy life in general. This
gradual encroachment on our personal time is insidious and if we don't choose
to go another way we will soon end up like South Korea where people work from
9am to 10pm regularly. In my company we encourage people to be active, give 5
weeks vacation and don't expect people to answer emails at night and weekends.
You can do this by setting just a couple of goals that move the needle each
week. I see so many people waste their "working" hours on Facebook and other
distractions. By eliminating these distractions we try to target a 35 hour
work week.

------
draw_down
The snarky images are funny but I would be more interested to learn what 37
signals does to make sure their employees are well-rested and happy, and enjoy
a proper work-life balance.

------
ArekDymalski
I had the same feeling, while watching the Office ad, showing a guy who
brought the work home. Instead of productivity, it looks like the lack of
work-life balance

